# عالم الفن > أخبار الفن والنجوم >  ملكة جمال المانيا لعام 2009 طالبة جامعية

## ابن الاردن

انتزعت طالبة في العشرين من عمرها لقب ملكة جمال ألمانيا لعام 2009 بعد أن تغلبت في التصفيات النهائية على 23 متنافسة من أنحاء الولايات الألمانية المختلفة.

وأعربت الطالبة دوريس شيميدتس (20 عاما) عن فرحتها الغامرة بالفوز بلقب "ميس ألمانيا" وأكدت أنها ستعمل على تمثيل ألمانيا بمزيج من "الجاذبية والنشاط". 

الملكة الجديدة المتوجة ذات شعر بني وعيون بنية أيضا وستحصل بجانب التاج على سيارة صغيرة فاخرة لمدة عام بالإضافة إلى رحلات إلى باريس وبورتوريكو وجزيرة بوركوم على بحر الشمال. وأكدت ملكة الجمال أنها ستتخلى عن دراستها في مجال إدارة الشركات لمدة عام لتتفرغ لنشاطها الدعائي خلال الفترة المقبلة مع حضور الحفلات الإعلامية والمشاركة في عروض الأزياء.


*** ابن الاردن

----------


## ابن الاردن

:SnipeR (49):  :SnipeR (49):  :SnipeR (49):

----------


## زهرة النرجس

وين الملكة 
يعني بما إنها طالبة جامعة أعطيتنا تفاؤول للسنة الجاي أقدم على ملكة جمال الأردن

----------


## ابن الاردن

هههههههههه
هاي الصورة الي تحت تابعه للتوقيع
 :Db465236ff:

----------


## عُبادة

الصورة مش ظاهرة يا رعد ولازم تنزلها عندك وترد ترفعها مرة ثانية

----------


## ابن الاردن

هيك الوضع تمام

----------


## ابن الاردن

ولا تزعلوا وهاي ملكة جمال كوريا

----------


## عُبادة

> هيك الوضع تمام


 :Eh S(15):  :Eh S(15):  :Eh S(15):

----------


## زهره التوليب

شكرا

----------


## محمد العزام

ما شاء الله 
بتستاهل ملكة جمال  :SnipeR (81): 


مشكور

----------


## ابن الاردن

شكرا للمرور :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

:Eh S(15): . . .  :Eh S(15): . . .  :Eh S(15):

----------

